# Want to start Turkey Hunting....help?



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

I am interested in getting into turkey hunting. I don't know why...but it looks like a amazing habit forming activity. Would anyone be willing to help out a newbie? Like advice on gear, places, and so forth ?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Where you located?


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

I am located just outside Cincinnati. It is a smaller suburb called EastGate...about 20 - 25 minutes outside of Cincinnati, 1 hour from Dayton, 1.5 hours from Columbus.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Welp your in luck! I gotta buddy from over there that comes over to hunt my farm. Have to see if maybe he can help you out.


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

Fact is I have been fishing for almost 20 years. I think I am getting good here...lol ( Actually I still suck at anything but Crappie fishing...lol )

I have seen tons of hunting shows and watched videos. I just want to learnt to Turkey hunt. I figure I like Turkey meat a lot, and want to learn how to hunt. That way I can eat what I kill.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Your on the right track, Find somone who will take you out a few times and show you the ropes. As far as calling go's, Practice Practice Practice and then practice some more. Watch the dvd's and call as they are calling till you learn to do it well with several different calls. Fall hunting is much different that spring, in the fall you are searching out the flocks, scattering them and calling them back in with soft Kee Kee calls or regroup calls. In the spring you are trying to call in the lovesick males and get them in your sights. I am very new to the sport myself, Before Turkeys i thought deer hunting would always be my first love. Now Spring Turkeys have it beat by a mile  as far as equipment go's, a good mouth call and a friction call are a must. Full head to to camo is another must and a blind wouldn't hurt if your worried about to much movement. I take one with me but they are generally to bulky to run and gun with and you will be doing alot of that in the fall trying to locate or get to the flocks in many cases. Good scouting is a must, I rarerly have the time to drive 3 hours to do it though. I plan on atleast 1 or 2 trips down there after squirells though pre season  Thats a great way to get some scouting in as the season comes in a month before fall Turkeys do. A good shotgun that shoots a minimum of 3 inch shells is what I would recomend, 3.5's are a + but there are people that take them with a 20 gauge every year so it isn't a must have. Just make sure you pick your shots and yardage well. Remember, you are trying to put all the pelets you can in their heads and thats not a veryy large target. Good luck to ya, I am sure you will end up just as hooked as I did after the first 10 miniutes of your first hunt  At the very least I KNOW you will be after you hear the thunder of a Gobble or see that bird walking right towards your Muzzle.


----------

